# Retired...



## POMilton (Oct 21, 2015)

After 14 weeks of driving, it just got too hard to drag out there for the diminishing money. So over 14 weeks I drove:

Miles: 5617
Made: $6,598.93
Milage deduction: $3232.17
Average per week: $428.57 + one $600 bonus

Countless hours in the car, no major repairs but I know they will be coming. Ok with it as I am driving a 2004 Camry I bought for 2k in 2010 . I am planning on buying a new car in 2016. For the most part, it was a job I enjoyed. I enjoyed watching the sunrise on the lakefront and the adrenaline rush of those first few weeks when it seemed money was easier and the surges lasted longer. I'll fondly remember many of the conversations with customers. One thing is for sure, I have some great stories and it helped get me through the roughest time in my life (still going through it).

But the pay and liability is just not worth it at this point. I still have the same full time job I've had for the last 12 years so I think it's time to rest and start enjoying life again. I'll miss the money but know that it wasn't as "real" as it may seem (wear and tear, taxes, time, etc).

All in all, it was a pretty positive experience. However, Uber is a crap company that I don't trust and no longer want to participate as a "partner" in their business. Good luck to you guys hanging on.


----------



## maui (Dec 22, 2015)

Amen to you. 

The liability / insurance risk is HUGE as well as most people don't realize the wear and tear costs

I don't think I will ever make any decent money on Uber, but do think being selective and driving 1 - 3 days a month I can cover my car payment and put a little away for when I plan to replace my car in 3 - 4 years.


----------

